# Two Bettas Two Tanks



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

I decided I'd start to journal here. I think this is a good place to keep track of what is going on and possibly get feedback from all of you to learn to keep better and healthier tanks/fish.

I have two tanks and two bettas. Vader, my black crown tail is in a 2.5 gallon and has zebra snail to help keep the tank clean from algae. I've had Vader a couple of months now. He is doing very well. He has a varied diet of live blood worms, brine shrimp, flake food and tubifex worms. He does not like the pellets at all. He has two live plants (crypts) and a moss ball. One reason I bought him is because his fins were curled a bit and he was in a tiny cup with water that had a bubbler in it. He just didn't look very happy. I thought I could do better for him. I will say ever since I've been giving him live food he has become much more livelier. He swims around more and really fans his fins. Not a full out flare, but he just spreads out his fins nice a big. 

My second tank, I just upgraded to a 20 gallon high almost 3 weeks ago. I admit with this one I got a little anxious and after only 2 days of letting the tank run I started adding fish. It is working out ok, but I am having trouble with the ammonia, nitrite and ph numbers, they are all high. I am fairly certain that the cause of these wonky numbers is the fact that the tank is new and I didn't cycle it before adding fish. On the good side, I don't see any signs with the fish being stressed or sick. I have done one 50% water change, I have added in API Stress Zyme and Ammo Lock. Until I get this under control I will not be adding anything else to the tank. Although I have a piece of wood, I really want to add. I am still soaking it. I don't want brown water in my tank. It is taking forever soaking it but it is just too big to boil. I do have a gravel tank, some live plants, two moss balls and 2 taller plastic plants. 

In the 20 gallon I have Bigsby, my blue/black half moon along with, a cori, a male guppy, 4 neons, 3 scissor tail tetra, and 1 female swordtail. Bigsby is a very laid back betta. He and the cori swim along side each other a lot. Bigsby so far has not been aggressive toward any of the fish. The other fish are not bothering Bigsby either. I was a little worried about fin nippers. I am happy it all seems to be working out. :-D
These fish have the same diet as Vader. I did just buy some sinking pellets for the cori. I will try the sinking pellets tomorrow. 

I guess this is it for now. 
Tank is a little spotty :-(


----------



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

*Bigsby and his buddy*

This is Bigsby and his buddy. They are almost always together in the tank. It's kinda weird, but I love that every fishy is getting along.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi nice fish nice tank.

That cory should have 5 more friends of his own kind, They do best in numbers. They also do best on a sand substrate, But that gravel is OK as it dont look to sharp or rough.


----------



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi NickAU,

Thank you for that information. The guy at the pet store told me I only needed one cory. Hmm... makes me wonder about some of the other stuff they told me. So glad you told me. It's a little too late about the gravel, but he seems to be doing just fine. My next tank I'd like to have a sandy bottom.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have Kuhli Loaches in with my Betta she seems fascinated by them, kinda like your guy loves that Cory.


----------



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

*Building a bubble nest*

Vader has started to build a bubble nest. First time he's built one since I've had him. YAY!! I think that is a positive sign.


----------



## Peony (Oct 1, 2015)

*The bubble nest begins!*

I don't know what I did wrong in the previous post but I couldn't get the picture to post. This is Vader working on his bubble nest.


----------

